# Rafael Feijao Sig



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

My last request was..http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/39369-frank-shamrock.html


This request is for MJ. I need an avatar please. I'll kindly reward your assistance. Thanks.



Sig of Rafael Feijao

Title: Rafael Feijao

Subtext: "THE NEW BREED"

Colers: Black and dark grey

Size: As big as legally possible.

Border: Black

Avatar: No

Please put the picture with the thai clinch in the middle.

Sorry I don't have links to these pics, they're on my desktop. Thanks MJ.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll get this done sometime tomorrow prolly after 5.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Gracias, make me proud bish.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I got you don't worry.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's one that I was working on. I'm not a big fan of it but if you like it you can use it otherwise I'll end up making a different one.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

That's what I'm lookin for MJ.

For the picture on the right can you get the whole picture in and not just partially?

And throw his name in red?

Gracias MJ.......I'll hit ya with 1,000.00 creds


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I could get the whole picture in but I would have to remove the thai clinch picture because that's covering part of his face.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Mines better


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh i'm sorry plazz I didn't realize we were jumping in on my requests. JK that's really good.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah I came home last night from work, around 4am and I was Booorred out of my mind, so I slapped this bitch together for fun


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Thats a really sweet Sig..


----------

